# Voice Recording/Karaoke Thread



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

*I can't sing, but I'm up for a massive Skype call.

Edit: http://vocaroo.com/i/s06YHfwt3lcm

You caught me in a good mood :russo*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

I'm in.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

Brb, getting my voice changer so I can sound like a cute little Japanese girl :3


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



Empress said:


> I'm in.





Shalashaska said:


> Brb, getting my voice changer so I can sound like a cute little Japanese girl :3


:benson


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rHGMhitu5A


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



THWAG IS MY LANA said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rHGMhitu5A


:maury 

Oxi da gawd.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



THWAG IS MY LANA said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rHGMhitu5A


:applause


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

:clap Oxi.

will voice my thanks to Shala maybe later.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

:lmao

Well maybe, lemme get back to ya on this SK :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



RAVEN said:


> :lmao
> 
> Well maybe, lemme get back to ya on this SK :lol


Come on, Raven. It can be fun. You can always record yourself just saying something. Don't have to sing. :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

Ha, I got a really strange accent but keep this thread open a few days and I'll do it lol.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

Nice one Oxi. I might try it later as well, i'm kinda sick ATM and my voice may sound like a little girl is talking.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



THWAG IS MY LANA said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rHGMhitu5A


:lmao :lmao 

Oxi already better on the mic than Sasha.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

Might give this a shot at some point, although I'm not sure if anyone is topping Oxi's.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



DemBoy said:


> Nice one Oxi. I might try it later as well, i'm kinda sick ATM and my voice may sound like a little girl is talking.


Feel better.  

If you've got the flu or are congested, some rum really helps. It did the trick for me a few months ago. 

@Sol Katti

I'm already looking to tap out early. I thought this was just gonna be for the chat, not the whole board. :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



Empress said:


> @Sol Katti
> 
> I'm already looking to tap out early. I thought this was just gonna be for the chat, not the whole board. :lol


We could do that instead if everyone wants. Speaking of, chat time?


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



Empress said:


> Feel better.
> 
> If you've got the flu or are congested, some rum really helps. It did the trick for me a few months ago.


Thanks :grin2: 

I might do just that, if i don't get better i get drunk so it's a win-win situation.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



obby said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Oxi already better on the mic than Sasha.


:woah

If I wanted to better someones' mic skills I'd record me singing the lyrics to Charlotte's theme. :brodgers


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Fdeoh6n2jZ


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Fdeoh6n2jZ


:krillin

Were you really being the hype man in a karaoke performance?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao waggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

So do i do this and out myself as a 10 year old girl?

No, seriously, how does one do this? I am a luddite and havent the faintest idea of how to proceed. Either that,or the Sol Kat has got my tongue.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

BY POPULAR DEMAND (I think) http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Etx7RuJ2bX :lmao
I FUCKED UP ONE TIME

@IDONTSHIV
vocaroo.com, usually if you have a laptop you already have a microphone, so just start recording I suppose.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

@Shalashaska@obby @Pyro and bullshit

Persona brethren. :

I'm trying to sound like the black dude in the song. :woah Going to re-record because of TV in the background.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

If I do this I'm totally going with Heartbreak, Heartbreak


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



THWAG IS MY LANA said:


> BY POPULAR DEMAND (I think) http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Etx7RuJ2bX :lmao
> I FUCKED UP ONE TIME


I'm very tempted to make this my very first "Like."


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

@obby we need to find the guy that remade john cena's theme

his time to shine


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

Well, I have a great and valid excuse. Since my primary computer went down, I am using an old one that doesnt have a mic. Alas, but I salute the brave posters who did this. It is pretty entertaining.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



Sol Katti said:


> :krillin
> 
> Were you really being the hype man in a karaoke performance?


Beat was just too much. :mj2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0KV9h7kwKxy

FROM THE WORDS OF SHALASHASKA HIMSELF.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



A$AP said:


> @obby we need to find the guy that remade john cena's theme
> 
> his time to shine


IT'S RYBACK .....

tfw I can't cover the song without being banned for racism.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



Shalashaska said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0KV9h7kwKxy
> 
> FROM THE WORDS OF SHALASHASKA HIMSELF.


Gonna just assume that's Persona theme playing in the back? :kermit


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

There is courage and then there is courage, ladies and gentlemen...

I have nothing to say other than this is dedicated to a certain special someone out there. :side:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JO6TWypuKD


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

How long can these be? I should finally rewatch Taker vs Brock from last year and record my feelings on the finish.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

@THWAG IS MY LANA

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0lv46QznOFa

For you, Oxi. :benson

(re-recorded)


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

@Sol Katti

:|


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



THWAG IS MY LANA said:


> @Sol Katti
> 
> :|


You did Sasha's theme, shut up. :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



Hayley Seydoux said:


> How long can these be? I should finally rewatch Taker vs Brock from last year and record my feelings on the finish.


Longer than Rollins.

Sorry, that doesn't even make sense :booklel



Sol Katti said:


> @THWAG IS MY LANA
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UJXxZy0fPC
> 
> For you, Oxi. :benson


Thought it was a girl for the first 5 seconds :lmao

Smooth voice tho (Y)


@DesolationRow

:applause


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

Five stars matches; one star dick.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

*This deservers my input, give a suggestion. *


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



Coach said:


> *This deservers my input, give a suggestion. *


Sheamus' theme.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



Sol Katti said:


> Sheamus' theme.


*I'll record this later or tomorrow (Y)*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

@Riptear


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*

*You are nuts if you think I'm going to fucking sing anything.*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *You are nuts if you think I'm going to fucking sing anything.*


You don't have to. You can record anything.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



Sol Katti said:


> You don't have to. You can record anything.


*It says 'karaoke'.*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *It says 'karaoke'.*


I realize this.  You can sing _if you want_.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Someone give me something to say to record and I'll get around to it later.*


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1GQcsyHk6Je


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY @obby

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0pVyin1cpyU


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Shalashaska said:


> BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY @obby
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0pVyin1cpyU


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1GgWSWMvw4m


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Allur said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1GQcsyHk6Je


*Can't listen to this since I'm in class but knowing it's Allur's voice means :banderas*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



THWAG IS MY LANA said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rHGMhitu5A


*
Plat album incoming :mark:

And well I have no mic now, otherwise I'd definitely do this :evil*


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:lol I'm up for it. 

Might have to stay away from the forum for a few years after though :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Eh what the hell I'll do one as well.

Suggest something. Preferably not too fast coz my foreign ass will mess it all up :lmao


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> Eh what the hell I'll do one as well.
> 
> Suggest something. Preferably not too fast coz my foreign ass will mess it all up :lmao


Lady by Styx. :mark:


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1aDunTiFsOj
@Shalashaska

edit: I posted a WoW advert from 2001. Oops.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Probs gonna regret uploading this...but ahhhhhh well :kermit

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1BW4vNKzfy6


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s13hAnIeTQ7O

dedicate this one to my boy AMP.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> Lady by Styx. :mark:


Will work on that :lol

Meanwhile, since you and @Allur sang My Heart Will Go On, I gave a try as well. No music though, the recording with music was too painful. "Karaoke" without music :hayden3

No cringe pls. I'll regret this later:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1o5WLK1ROGW


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

We didn't post it here though, @RAVEN :woah


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

@Sol Katti But you will right? :side:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok bare with me guys because this is through my laptop, so it's insanely distorted lol. I'll do one on an actual mic when I get home from work, but for now, here's a very distorted, yet soulful, rendition of:

"All of Me - John Legend" 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0KiB16yPkEw
@Sol Katti, @IDONTSHIV, @WynterWarm12, etc.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Ok bare with me guys because this is through my laptop, so it's insanely distorted lol. I'll do one on an actual mic when I get home from work, but for now, here's a very distorted, yet soulful, rendition of:
> 
> "All of Me - John Legend"
> 
> ...


That was great! I admit, I thought you would sound more like Josh Brolin, though.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

RAVEN said:


> @Sol Katti But you will right? :side:


Yes we will.

Your turn Sally.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> That was great! I admit, I thought you would sound more like Josh Brolin, though.


Thanks.

Well I must confess, I used the Soul Stone to help me out .


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

@THANOS


Sound was distorted but could make out you got a good voice :lol

@Allur

:dance :dance


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RAVEN said:


> @THANOS
> 
> 
> Sound was distorted but could make out you got a good voice :lol
> ...


Thanks Raven. I was using my laptop mic , I'll try and re-record it once I'm home and have an actual mic or maybe do something different, perhaps Cult of Personality for the Punk fans :.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Allur said:


> Yes we will.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s047Niqlmv4L
> 
> ...


Enough of that.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok so since I usually don't do this and it's been a long day, I'm about to lose my voice and shutting up now. 

This was my first and only attempt at my rendition of The Shady 2.0 BET Cypher 2011. My awesome laptop fails to both play music and record at the same time, so I kinda had to do the flow from memory, which isn't great. You can't "rap along" aka cheat :aryalol 

I got it right in some parts in the first Yelawolf verse though never captured the vigor and aggression due to my throat and definitely tripped/"(speed)read" through some parts, I feel okay with the majority of the Joe Budden verse next though it wasn't perfect, but I only managed a few stumbled words out of verse three (Crooked I kills me) before I couldn't control a building up cough which makes only two out of 5 verses done and no way I'm getting this entirely right in less than 5 attempts unless I'm really lucky (yelawolf, crooked and Em are the hard parts imo), hence calling it a night. Maybe some other time I'll give the full run another go.

Hope you enjoy my attempt, feel free to try and improve on it! :waffle

Attempt one: http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Re0NyM2rQI

The Original: 




The Instrumental:


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Here's mine :lol hope you enjoy!

Also, I think I was too close to the laptop and it sounds all distorted and stuff.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0nMwZgQmngy


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Viper killed the thread.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:cry I didn't think I was THAT bad.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Someone toss me some lines I can say to record, please.*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Someone toss me some lines I can say to record, please.*


"Sol Katti is the greatest."


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

listened to them all. Everybody delivered :banderas

:mj2 Thanos went ham thou.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

this sounds fun as hell, alas I have no way to record atm. I hoping to get a laptop with my tax check for the express purpose of creating music, so hopefully this thread will stay alive. 
I do karaoke at the bar all the time and though I'm ebarrased as hell, I enjoy the rush.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanos and Viper the real MVPs :applause


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



DesolationRow said:


> There is courage and then there is courage, ladies and gentlemen...
> 
> I have nothing to say other than this is dedicated to a certain special someone out there. :side:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JO6TWypuKD


The internet has officially peaked.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Someone toss me some lines I can say to record, please.*


 Y'all can call me Jack Thwagger, I be jackin' Jack Swagger like nothin' else matters. When I rock it on the mic y'all be losin your bladders like Rollins underneath the ring filling up a bottle with his thing. When I step in the ring, or the mic to sing, from rants to pants I'm the WF dream, steady posting like a machine, I got haters lining up but my rep is straight green, see my words upon the screen, make replies that are obscene but when I say just what I mean, bitches know that I'm the queen.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

allur...my fucking neega :mj2


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Planning to do a full song for y'all. You have choices:

- Overboard by Justin Bieber ft. Jessica Jarrell 

- Art of Love by Jordin Sparks ft. Guy Sebastian

- Run this Town by Jay-Z ft. Rihanna and Kany West

Pick one.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Malakai said:


> Y'all can call me Jack Thwagger, I be jackin' Jack Swagger like nothin' else matters. When I rock it on the mic y'all be losin your bladders like Rollins underneath the ring filling up a bottle with his thing. When I step in the ring, or the mic to sing, from rants to pants I'm the WF dream, steady posting like a machine, I got haters lining up but my rep is straight green, see my words upon the screen, make replies that are obscene but when I say just what I mean, bitches know that I'm the queen.


*A+ fore creativity but I'm not rapping. :maury*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Good morning everyone.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UxwRev2pOg


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UxwRev2pOg


sounds like somebody left a microphone in the disabled toilet


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Anark said:


> sounds like somebody left a microphone in the disabled toilet


Yeah, that's just something I do for fun at the movie theater. 

Fortunately, Jurassic Park was playing in the next room.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Allur said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1GQcsyHk6Je





Nymeria said:


> allur...my fucking neega :mj2





Allur said:


>


:kappa


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UxwRev2pOg


Are you using one of those Comb & Paper Kazoos? :hmm:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I edited mine into the second post.*


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Just for @Callisto :hayden3

http://vocaroo.com/i/s012Mqjd1bUq


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:drose memories of Oxi's voice thread

Here's three of my finest:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0JHHohnVRYW
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1gFRXSulNUk
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1r4kMGzaV10

White music :drose


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Vocaroo Karaoke*



DesolationRow said:


> There is courage and then there is courage, ladies and gentlemen...
> 
> I have nothing to say other than this is dedicated to a certain special someone out there. :side:
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JO6TWypuKD


:lmao 

Do you take requests? Do '*I'm still standing*' - Elton John pls. You don't have to do the whole song.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Wanted to record something at least as long as Funkmaster DROW gave us. 

Mission accomplished.

Steely Dan - Deacon Blues

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1VGaCqq6xmt


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

These karaokes :banderas

I don't know very many songs word for word naturally, but I always loved singing this one.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1x3BNgeOV2C
(dat struggle low note tho :kappa )


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

And one more for the day.

This one goes out to @NeyNey and @DarkStark

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RpwOzTUijc


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Thinking about doing Ed Sheeran's "Thinking Out Loud", if not any other suggestions? Next time I'll do it in front of a good mic lol


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Jesus Christ, thanks Caly for the mentioning, never knew there was such a Thread in here :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: Thanks for the Song Boo! :banderas
Maybe I'll give this a try, only need a new Headset.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> Jesus Christ, thanks Caly for the mentioning, never knew there was such a Thread in here :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: Thanks for the Song Boo! :banderas
> Maybe I'll give this a try, only need a new Headset.


You should! I'm lucky in that my laptop has a built-in mic.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

NeyNey said:


> Jesus Christ, thanks Caly for the mentioning, never knew there was such a Thread in here :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: Thanks for the Song Boo! :banderas
> Maybe I'll give this a try, only need a new Headset.


 @NeyNey did you hear my John Legend rendition, with the distorted computer mic :?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Calahart said:


> And one more for the day.
> 
> This one goes out to @NeyNey and @DarkStark
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RpwOzTUijc


I got to listen to this before the 'official release'.

*#vipstatus*

:nasir

EDIT: Deso, when are you going to sing my request!?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Calahart said:


> And one more for the day.


I lied. Here's another. I'm having so much fun.
Rise like a Phoenix - Conchita Wurst
http://vocaroo.com/i/s01P6ZOBENf6

Ran out of breath at the end, but overall I'm happy with it. :3
(dat skype bleep in the middle : )


Edit:
Hell Frozen Rain (Shattered memories OST) 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0GoRVHHGyZg


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Firstly... What was the song by Elton John again, *Champ*? I'm performing several different surgeries on my computer so no vocaroo recordings for a little while. 


Secondly, a valiant effort, *Zombo*. I'm happy to see you no longer suffer from vocaroo envy. :kappa :


Thirdly, I'm pretty sure *Cala* is breaking some kind of rule here by actually being good. :kappa


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Aww shucks Deso :hayden2


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Calahart said:


> I lied. Here's another. I'm having so much fun.
> Rise like a Phoenix - Conchita Wurst
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s01P6ZOBENf6


OMG I FUCKING LOVE THIS SONG!!!!!!!!!!!!! roudroudroud
Performance at the ESC was so fucking epic!!!!
GOOD JOB!!! roud
Let's make a duet some day. :zayn3

Also @THANOS no, is it here in the Thread? :mark: Will listen as soon as I find it!!! :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> OMG I FUCKING LOVE THIS SONG!!!!!!!!!!!!! roudroudroud
> Performance at the ESC was so fucking epic!!!!
> GOOD JOB!!! roud
> Let's make a duet some day. :zayn3
> ...


I would love to do a duet sometime! :mark:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Firstly... What was the song by Elton John again, *Champ*? I'm performing several different surgeries on my computer so no vocaroo recordings for a little while.
> 
> 
> Secondly, a valiant effort, *Zombo*. I'm happy to see you no longer suffer from vocaroo envy. :kappa :
> ...


*I'm Still Standing* and screw your computer surgery, surgery is never important. 

...and YEAH CALA, this thread is for people that suck. Who the hell told you to post in here anyway?

:ha


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, *Cala*! ut

:ha

Just kiddin'. :ambrose


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> ...and YEAH CALA, this thread is for people that suck. *Who the hell told you to post in here anyway?*
> 
> :ha


Some fuckboi I dunno. :lincecum3


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

LOL THANOS :lmao what the fucking hell. :sasha2
I hope that's not the version your girlfriend had to listen to. :kobe9

Caly, Flower Duet? :supercena


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

So you're telling me this chick and draw and sing? :mj2 

this amateur INTERMEDIATE singer in Cala on the come up. :cudi


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> LOL THANOS :lmao what the fucking hell. :sasha2
> I hope that's not the version your girlfriend had to listen to. :kobe9


hh

The first shots fired.



> Caly, Flower Duet? :supercena


:WOO

The first duet.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> Caly, Flower Duet? :supercena


Is that a song or somethin? (sorry for the stupid question)



swagger_ROCKS said:


> So you're telling me this chick and draw and sing? :mj2
> 
> this amateur INTERMEDIATE singer in Cala on the come up. :cudi


pff
I've always enjoyed singing. 
I didn't know this thread was a thing until CHAMP told me about it.


Here's the last one for realzies. I've done too much in here for one day. I need to sleep.
Dreams - Fleetwood Mac
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0XZ6PEg4m26


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Calahart said:


> Is that a song or somethin? (sorry for the stupid question)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banderas @ that song choice. 

You wasted our time singing songs by nobodies when you could have pulled that gem out.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> :banderas @ that song choice.
> 
> You wasted our time singing songs by nobodies when you could have pulled that gem out.


"nobodies" :no:

It was a last second choice. I also considered doing something from Heart or from another male rock band, but went with that instead.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Calahart said:


> Is that a song or somethin? (sorry for the stupid question)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:justsayin 

you get em girl. That sure fire confidence and delivery is expert level, F the INTERMEDIATES. :tommy


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Calahart said:


> Is that a song or somethin? (sorry for the stupid question)
> ]







Or






Sure with your voice we gonna own the crowd. 
OR ARE YOU A :evaloser ??????????


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> Or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wee-bey

Shieeet, things just got real interesting...


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :justsayin
> 
> you get em girl. That sure fire confidence and delivery is expert level, F the INTERMEDIATES. :tommy


My confidence isn't expert level at all. :lol

The only reason I can do this at all on here is because it isn't live in front of people.




NeyNey said:


> Or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god. :done

Opera is one thing I do NOT have the range for at all. But... for the sake of a duet I would say fuck it and try to tackle it. If...you're actually serious about those song choices.

sleeping now


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

when many eyes are waiting for you to mess up...:mj2 that feel


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Calahart said:


> Oh god. :done
> 
> Opera is one thing I do NOT have the range for at all. But... for the sake of it I would say fuck it and try to tackle it for the sake of a duet. If...you're actually serious about those song choices.
> 
> sleeping now


That's my girl! roud 
Well.. I was serious. .. 'cause I never thought you would say yes. :vettel
But of course fuck it, Fun > all. 
We could do that, or another song, maybe you wanna try something else, just tell me via Skype girl. :reigns2


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Ok bare with me guys because this is through my laptop, so it's insanely distorted lol. I'll do one on an actual mic when I get home from work, but for now, here's a very distorted, yet soulful, rendition of:
> 
> "All of Me - John Legend"
> 
> ...


Well, shit. I was not expecting that. 
You completely Cena'd, HHH'd, Shawn Michaels'd this thread. 

Major kudos



Calahart said:


> Is that a song or somethin? (sorry for the stupid question)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cally, Dreams is my jam. Fleetwood Mac :banderas


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Well, shit. I was not expecting that.
> You completely Cena'd, HHH'd, Shawn Michaels'd this thread.
> 
> Major kudos


Thanks TMR!  I'll record one without my lame, distorted, laptop mic next time.



NeyNey said:


> LOL THANOS :lmao what the fucking hell. :sasha2
> I hope that's not the version your girlfriend had to listen to. :kobe9


She hears it without mic distortion lol, live and in person. Fuck it, that's it I'm recorded it in the next day or so on a better mic and posting it here.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I'll admit I couldn't listen to the whole thing because of the distortion, but I kinda got an idea of what you sounded like. Looking forward to the clean version. I'm half tempted to invest in a better mic, but it isn't a necessity at the same time either. :hmm: 

Gonna have to start practicing that opera bullhonk.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

NeyNey said:


> LOL THANOS :lmao what the fucking hell. :sasha2
> I hope that's not the version your girlfriend had to listen to. :kobe9
> 
> Caly, Flower Duet? :supercena


:lmao :lmao NeyNey going all in :banderas



Calahart said:


> Is that a song or somethin? (sorry for the stupid question)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Motherfucker :sodone :dead

Why the fuck you gotta be so good :mj2 Awesome, can't wait to hear more :clap




NeyNey said:


> Sure with your voice we gonna own the crowd.
> OR ARE YOU A :evaloser ??????????


NeyNey slaying bitches up in here :banderas

Do it I say. Look forward to it :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

@RAVEN

Thanks :lol

I can try to do a song I know I'll suck at sometime. Aside from the duet with Ney of course. I'm gonna fail so hard at that.

(Nice avatar by the way :ambrose )


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Backstreet Boys - I Want It That Way

http://vocaroo.com/i/s00L9Xh7GN2N


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s00L9Xh7GN2N












If I get the opportunity I'll hit you up with a rendition of


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s00L9Xh7GN2N


:sodone

Remarkable. :clap :clap :clap







:clap :clap :clap

BRAVO, *ZOMBO*! :mark:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

haribo said:


> If I get the opportunity I'll hit you up with a rendition of


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1AxKmUOdP8S

:lenny5


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

BUMP.

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1OX62qnS4Kj


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Come for the song, stay for the guitar solo...

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0kzDOM8ZOyU


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Styx - Come Sail Away

http://vocaroo.com/i/s05DuLWmhBHb


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s05DuLWmhBHb


I love you lets have babies.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Billy Joel - Piano Man

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0rStUNVq1k9


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Supertramp - Breakfast in America

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1JNZ6y8yeDY

(I think I'll go back and edit the song titles into my prior entries)


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Rush - Tom Sawyer

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1GQMumiy3lA

JM THM please note 1:40 specifically. :EDWIN7


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

David Bowie - The Man Who Sold The World (in the style of Nirvana)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s03c3BvGgqN0


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

TLC - No Scrubs

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0U88rlcJqjX


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Pearl Jam - Better Man

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1W0krHIikdz


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Fuel - Shimmer 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1vxkdc7Xqu2


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Semisonic - Closing Time

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TPEPCVEDUR


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6byAymu_JGQ&feature=player_detailpage#t=85

there you go


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*NSYNC - Tearin' Up My Heart

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1fNvRlIRPpG


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1ksftI9TI27

For some reason there's an echo about 10 seconds behind. I don't know why. 

And yes, that is me tapping the table playing the drums at times.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Not one but TWO shout-outs in the same song? 

:EDWIN:EDWIN2:EDWIN3:EDWIN4:EDWIN5:EDWIN6:EDWIN7:EDWIN8:EDWIN9:EDWIN10:EDWIN11:EDWIN13


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Sublime - Wrong Way

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1nh9Jx4VdBb

And yeah, I tried to get that solo down.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Zombo keeping this alive. :lmao


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I want to join in on this fun so bad but my internet connection is such shite. :cry


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> I want to join in on this fun so bad but my internet connection is such shite. :cry


To cheer you up, I will record a song of your choice.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> To cheer you up, I will record a song of your choice.


You really will?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> You really will?


Yeah, anything.

I may regret this. :krillin2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, I am not going to ask for a duet, because your heart doesn't really seem to be into it, but if you can reach down deep into your Soul Cat, I would love to hear a sparkling rendition of Seven Nation Army by the White Stripes :mark:

Edit: I will settle for "I Touch Myself" by The Divinyls if you don't feel up to it.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Pratchett said:


> Well, I am not going to ask for a duet, because your heart doesn't really seem to be into it, but if you can reach down deep into your Soul Cat, I would love to hear a sparkling rendition of Seven Nation Army by the White Stripes :mark:


Here you go.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Ks7qfASfOL

@Pratchett


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Pratchett said:


> Well, I am not going to ask for a duet, because your heart doesn't really seem to be into it, but if you can reach down deep into your Soul Cat, I would love to hear a sparkling rendition of Seven Nation Army by the White Stripes :mark:
> 
> Edit: I will settle for "I Touch Myself" by The Divinyls if you don't feel up to it.


Divinyls! :mark:

I don't know if Ney and I will ever do that duet. :jose


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Ks7qfASfOL
> 
> @Pratchett


Fantastic! :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1fAHCZgMbBv


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Calahart said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1fAHCZgMbBv


I really like your voice. You should do this more often.

And such a bold song choice, imo. That was great. (Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Pratchett said:


> I really like your voice. You should do this more often.
> 
> And such a bold song choice, imo. That was great. (Y)


Thank you. 
I did a few songs some pages back, but when I saw the thread revived I felt like trying a new song. It felt like I did worse as I sang it, but considering I don't have dat range like Robert Plant I felt I did okay. I wish I could wail. :lol


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I am going to have to go back and listen again. I think there were some that I missed, as I forgot I didn't have earphones for a while. I still might be able to record something, as I would really like to. Just can't right now, unless I find a way to do it on my phone :hmm: and probably in my car :side:


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

More Zombo recordings, pls.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Listened to Cala's Stairway to Heaven this morning before leaving for work. A fair effort, but when my attempt appears earlier in the thread and includes a personal rendition of the guitar solo plus an Oxi shout-out at the end, you were competing for second place all along.

I will return with material for this thread... someday.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> Listened to Cala's Stairway to Heaven this morning before leaving for work. A fair effort, but when my attempt appears earlier in the thread and includes a personal rendition of the guitar solo plus an Oxi shout-out at the end, you were competing for second place all along.
> 
> I will return with material for this thread... someday.


I was unaware that this was a competition. :lol

That would be an adorable way to cover the song, though. :renee


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1tFdgUdIUOV


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1LDQJ1k8D6z

@JM;


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Addychu said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1LDQJ1k8D6z
> 
> @JM;


You have a nice voice.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Shagz said:


> You have a nice voice.


Aw thank you, singing do you mean or just generally?

:thumbsup 

You should do a karaoke/recording?


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

Addychu said:


> Aw thank you, singing do you mean or just generally?
> 
> :thumbsup
> 
> You should do a karaoke/recording?


You had a nice singing voice. 

I can't get my mic to work I'm going to try to record it tonight.

I might have to do a video.

I'm going to be doing One Direction.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1bypd7SwtdA


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Soul Cat said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1bypd7SwtdA


How are you not a female?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Fuck it. #Yolo . I'll post one.

Stand By Me - Ben E King 
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0n0wJ3peAWz


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gdBbI4GSCZ

@THANOS @A-C-P @Crazy Eyes @Jack Thwagger


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I've always loved "Hallelujah" @Soul Cat.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Crazy Eyes said:


> I've always loved "Hallelujah" @Soul Cat.


I know. That's why I mentioned you. :benson


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I still have the shit mic on my computer but I recorded my "John Legend - All of me" rendition as just a vocal with no music so it's easier to hear. I have a bit of a cold so my high notes suffered today , but meh here it is regardless.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hqy9qLC1C3


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

THANOS said:


> I still have the shit mic on my computer but I recorded my "John Legend - All of me" rendition as just a vocal with no music so it's easier to hear. I have a bit of a cold so my high notes suffered today , but meh here it is regardless.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0hqy9qLC1C3


I can't tell that you're sick except for that cough. I would've thought you were clearing your throat. Feel better. Drink some rum if you're feeling very congested. 

All of Me gets to me. I love ballads and cheesy love songs.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Crazy Eyes said:


> I can't tell that you're sick except for that cough. I would've thought you were clearing your throat. Feel better. Drink some rum if you're feeling very congested.
> 
> All of Me gets to me. I love ballads and cheesy love songs.


Thanks Empress , will do, especially since it's the weekend now. I seem to be able to sing r&b and 80s hair band metal the best lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yo, someone give me something to record/say so ya'll can hear my Buffalonian accent which is distinctively NOT Canadian. 8*D


----------



## CM Cena (Jun 19, 2015)

My rendition of Like Light to the Flies by Trivium

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ukPemAKXHR


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Soul Cat said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0gdBbI4GSCZ
> 
> @THANOS @A-C-P @Crazy Eyes @Jack Thwagger


:faint: :clap *Soul Cat*

That song always triggers my ASMR, and your karaoke rendition did not fail to do that, either. It literally felt good to listen to that, haha! :lol Quite appreciative, and I'm glad I sought this out to listen to it. 

One day I'll get around to fulfilling *ChampviaDQ*'s request. 8*D


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Ylvis - The Fox

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0uq3co5Iv9s


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

@DesolationRow wanted me to record a new song.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1lT9MHQoCMd

There you go.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Going to see about getting a new microphone tomorrow. I hate not being a part of this thread. unk3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Soul Cat said:


> @DesolationRow wanted me to record a new song.
> 
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1lT9MHQoCMd
> ...


:mark: Excellent, *Soul Cat*! Thank you.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I DON'T NEED A BEAT

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0RgQCs20sN1


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

my favorite song of all time

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1XRQHTgjGie


i messed up on a line though :argh


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

:mark: I'll do one tomorrow.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I really need to to invest in a better mic.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1egkwRTDfQX


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0lGlIuBDNfw osey2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I just hate the fucking Eagles, @Soul Cat. osey2 (Big Lebowski reference.) But I enjoyed your vocaroo karaoke recording! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance

Great job!  Hope you're doing well! GIANTS!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Everyone can take their complaints to @ChampviaDQ. This monstrosity was his brainchild. :curry2

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1XKRvfAaxoC


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Everyone can take their complaints to @ChampviaDQ. This monstrosity was his brainchild. :curry2
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1XKRvfAaxoC


YEEEESS!! FINALLY!

This thread's gonne be all...


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Everyone can take their complaints to @ChampviaDQ. This monstrosity was his brainchild. :curry2
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1XKRvfAaxoC


Amazing :lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir

tl;dl version: go to 4:15

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0PfraIRyjyC


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

It's time to bring this back. :dance

I don't feel well, and it's 3:30 am, so I got a perfect song. :meowth

http://vocaroo.com/i/s051jCOY2g9g


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1hdLa79UhDf


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Pearl Jam - I Am Mine

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1whqpqbi4Ci


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

BlackStar - Definition :mj4

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ScdGvYH2AB


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Led Zeppelin - Houses of the Holy

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1fqvnGcJ1H8


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Paul McCartney & Wings - Band On The Run

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1O5TNbfg5Ki


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Not that recent and I was fairly drunk..


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Metallica - Seek and Destroy

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0SWXlK55Kgs

:flabbynsting


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/james-gainn-maybe/gainn-the-real-thing

Not exactly karaoke, but it's the first thing that got me any real notice..

And yes.. It's processed to fuck and back in 17 different ways..


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

As promised last week to my man @Anark

Alice In Chains - Down in a Hole

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0xhCb9T5U48

:mj2


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Mos Def - Hip Hop

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0lBWDRWaimx


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Kenny Hotz said:


> As promised last week to my man @Anark
> 
> Alice In Chains - Down in a Hole
> 
> ...


During my more sober moments, I like to think that Zombo is using this thread to make a permanent online record of him singing baby Oog to sleep of an evening, with the likes of Metallica and Alice in Chains being used in lieu of actual lullabies. However, I have a sneaking suspicion that he is just a mad bastard.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Backstreet Boys - The One

http://vocaroo.com/i/s19Xejkm9oLg


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Julio Iglesias - Nathalie

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1OEbJu7CHOD


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Stone Temple Pilots - Vasoline

http://vocaroo.com/i/s19Vi7LbyhP4


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Bad Company - Ready For Love

http://vocaroo.com/i/s06KgD1kBL7w

Shout out to @A-C-P for the band recommendation.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Green Day - Basket Case

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1Fj61sCwbQ7


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HBhMaCPGwo

:draper2


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Eve 6 - Inside Out

http://vocaroo.com/i/s17PBErkk8Km


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Mayer Hawthorne - The Walk

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0xc9OI3iExi

:gameon


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Linkin Park - In The End

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1VtAbosxlfF

RIP Chester :mj2


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Pearl Jam - Black

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0HWKeDqIEqy


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

The Black Keys - Little Black Submarines

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FswBNbzPQb


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Bon Jovi - Wanted Dead or Alive

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0FHRxVE68Ww


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Rush - Tom Sawyer

http://vocaroo.com/i/s02Hjy0fxzRR

@JM because Canada


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

The Tubes - She's a Beauty

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1kFYkNE5qAs


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Chuck Berry - Johnny B. Goode

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1O11xYb4PLA


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Sonata Arctica - FullMoon

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0mtM8XagQBD


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Hoobastank - Running Away

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Zn0nD8Nkla


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Seether - Fine Again

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Zn0nD8Nkla


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

3 Doors Down - Here Without You

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0sNx4ilCEdL

:hoganinbred


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

The Cars - Just What I Needed

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Hf5C1Wv5dp


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

The Verve Pipe - The Freshmen

http://vocaroo.com/i/s04Us3AFAMEf
@Anark


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Third Eye Blind - Jumper

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1wxDDNOuNji


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Will Smith - I'm Comin' 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0HBKGyrQ1oU

:honoraryblack


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Incubus - Drive

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ee64k6VNat


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Foo Fighters - Times Like These

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0r0nhZv34Gd


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Franz Ferdinand - Take Me Out

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1KEpL8eWJf3


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Queens of the Stone Age - No One Knows

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1TKyJRESaht


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Goo Goo Dolls - Slide

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0p6ojqpBzOK


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Creed - My Own Prison

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZcHaR8FS38


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Jack Johnson - Bubble Toes

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0R4TRGAIZ1s


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Elton John - Goodbye Yellow Brick Road

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0090cSSFQcl

@MrMister imo


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

The Offspring - Gone Away

http://vocaroo.com/i/s11I9iOg2iJI
@Big Cal's World


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Living Colour - Cult of Personality 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1g3xoGaIu5g

:cmj2


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Stone Temple Pilots - Plush (Acoustic Version)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s10FMx3diWgU


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Live - Lightning Crashes

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0j1jQ6edg1Z


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Backstreet Boys - I Want It That Way

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1y35E6YykN6


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Skid Row - 18 And Life

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZOIR7zh3gK


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Alice in Chains - No Excuses

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0lfU94ukZcm

@Anark


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Harvey Danger - Flagpole Sitta

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Uy1jQ219Dr


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Pearl Jam - Elderly Woman Behind The Counter In A Small Town

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WxpfUjSYot
@Anark


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

The Wallflowers - One Headlight

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0YGVphab4JG


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Tom Petty - Runnin' Down A Dream

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1c9Xc3467zJ


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

The Who - Behind Blue Eyes

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1hcL3XKmLIQ


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Blue Öyster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1mJKlqBp29v


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Duncan Sheik - Barely Breathing

http://vocaroo.com/i/s07kb50FEHmn


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Weezer - Say It Ain't So

http://vocaroo.com/i/s10JTviKCmDU


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Figuring out some new software today....

https://soundcloud.com/user-243509468/last-request


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

1 mic, 1 take. no messing - lazy sunday


----------

